# Fabric bags for full body dekes



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Are these freebies?


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

These are now gone. I tried to delete the post but it wouldn't let me, so i just deleted the text and wrote "sold" in the spot that asks why you edited the post.
R


----------

